# HPI-ROS "double dipping" question



## MnTwins29 (May 12, 2010)

Hopefully this isn't too stupid a question.  HPI section of form on EMR is blank.  Chief complaint is "ear pain" and in the ROS, under HEENT, documentation states "red, feels like they are plugged."  Since two different complaints are listed under the ROS, can one be used for HPI and one for ROS, even though they are both listed under ROS?  If not, this note will have no HPI and therefore not billable! 

Thank you.


----------



## ewinnacott (May 17, 2010)

You can do a location as ear in HPI and that's not double dipping since thats the chief complaint. So that will give you at least a Brief HPI


----------

